# Dell st2320L vs lg E2351VR



## Champ (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas Guys,

A quick vote between Dell st2320L vs lg E2351VR 
Price and spec vise they look neck to neck (or i missed some thing)

So I am looking for personal experiences for things like viewing angles, minor/major annoyances (if any), best offers available etc

Intended use : Display for Console/PC (mostly gaming)


----------



## Champ (Jan 13, 2012)

No replies


----------



## Skud (Jan 13, 2012)

Check this:-

Dell ST2320L Review | PC Monitors


----------



## Champ (Jan 13, 2012)

Review is dated Oct 2010, Well I dont know how much that still hold true, I have seen many members recommending Dell st2320L, how come ? 

A recent very detailed review/comparison by TH tells very different story 
Quality Tests: Viewsonic VG2428wm And Final Analysis : CCFL Versus LED: Is There A Downside To Going Green?



> The Asus, Dell, and Samsung LEDs all skewed toward red, but Dell was probably the least offensive here, plus it did relatively well on shadow and white details. Add in the fact that it consumed the least power of any monitor reviewed, and *we’d call the ST2320L our pick of the litter. It’s definitely the screen we choose for general use.*


----------



## devx (Jan 13, 2012)

Buddie even i'm going to buy among 23" LED., this post is going to help me too ., anyways:-

- Dell ST2320L (9.5K)
- LG E2351VR (10k approx. or less-i don't its actual price)
- Dell S2330MX (10.5K-I'm going to buy this)

Apart from the prices & specs wise you are getting head-to-head competition., and may be LG super+ resolution processing is making a wise choice against ST2320L but check out S2330MX-it's same as like ST2320L but makes a difference in response time*2 ms* with more slim profile & it's +ve point against the review provided by skud., 2 ms can make a difference we can't barely see through viewing but will improve the analysis to be much better than ST2320L 
I'm still doing R & D., let's see what we got on conclusion later in few days.


----------



## Champ (Jan 13, 2012)

@devx : I hope you are aware that S2330MX lacks a HDMI port,

AFAIK Most of the morden TN panel have response time of 5 sec (Typical - pure white to pure black) and 2 sec (gray to gray) unless something breakthrough comes out
Some companies quote former some later, some don't even quote which type of response time they are mentioning in sheet  
So I don't think there's any difference between them.

Above statement is based on my limited knowledge, so others plz correct if wrong.

As of now my preference order is 
1. LG E2351VR
2. Dell ST2320L. 

can anyone plz tell me a nice place(online/Delhi) to buy LG E2351VR, I have tried many online stores, but its not available.


----------



## devx (Jan 14, 2012)

thechamp said:


> @devx : I hope you are aware that S2330MX lacks a HDMI port,



Brother, to fulfill it S2330MX comes with a DVI-HDMI adapter. but i don't know how well it is for console.

Anyways, i found few more options for both of us:-

With HDMI:-
-HP 2310e (10.6k)
HP 2310e Review - Watch CNET's Video Review

Non-HDMI:-
-Samsung SyncMaster S23A350H
Samsung SyncMaster S23A350H Review - Watch CNET's Video Review

-Samsung S23A300B -11k Mrp

I found several good reviews for these and Go through any other reviews you find and share


----------



## Champ (Jan 14, 2012)

@devx : Ya, that is applicable for all the monitors with DVI, but that way you also loose one port, so only one device can be connected with your monitor.

Is HP 2310e available in India, where ?

Also any place to buy LG E2351VR ?


----------



## devx (Jan 14, 2012)

yes that's a -ve. point and depends on the user if he has more than 1 device to connect unless just a future proof.

HP 2310e was available on ebay.in till yesterday with free shipping., and i don't think any other online shops or dealer has got this., but better to stick with Indian models for service & support.

For the LG., i couldn't found any online shops so search the local shops or contact LG sales distributor for Delhi.,


----------



## icebags (Jan 21, 2012)

so what did you decide ultimately ?


----------



## Champ (Feb 1, 2012)

icebags said:


> so what did you decide ultimately ?



BenQ GL2250HM


----------

